# Baldor 7 Inch 1/2 Hp Grinder Review



## coolidge (Aug 1, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## Shadowdog500 (Aug 1, 2015)

I had a similar experience.  I bought a baldor grinder last year and was like a kid at christmass when the box showed up.  Once I set the thing up and saw the warped cover with the big air gap that was also miss drilled so the holes didn't really line up with its mating part, along with the wheels doing a hula dance left and right once I fired it up and one of the tool rests being slightly cockeyed, I was severely disappointed.  It took a few days to mull over my options, but for close to $400 i shouldn't be expected to accept harbor freight quality. I decided to sent it back for a full refund.  Something must be slipping in the  quality control department at baldor because mine never should have left the factory.

Chris


----------



## coolidge (Aug 1, 2015)

Wow that is sad quality I fully agree with you sending it back. As I want a grinder that runs true and the shafts on this one are pretty good I'll effect repairs of the two issues but it sounds like you received a real lemon.


----------



## mmprestine (Aug 1, 2015)

At work we have the same grinder, the holes without a screw are for a different type of tool rest.  The ones on our machine are cast iron and very heavy duty and bolt through this hole.


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 1, 2015)

I have the same grinder,only I opted for the lighted eye shields . Also I have had mine for 25 years . The seven inch size is really great of course so many times bigger would be nice , but it does the job and still runs like a Swiss watch. Don't understand how they let the quality go to he ll , must be the CEOs need more to live on, cutbacks cheaper labor. Oh and I also ordered with the larger cast rests. If I remember I paid about $300 back then .


----------



## george wilson (Aug 1, 2015)

The bent steel tool rests on my 1965 Sears flat front grinder are THICKER than those on the Baldor. And,my old Sears grinders(I have 2),at least ran true out of the box. And,my grinders do not have crappy aluminum washers. Seems a poor choice of metal.

I am not crazy about the styling of my old Sears grinders,or the pot metal housing,but the flat face motor clears objects I'm trying to grind,such as woodworking draw knives. And,I have always really loved the 2 piece,"double jointed" tool rests.


----------



## ChuckItz (Aug 1, 2015)

george wilson said:


> The bent steel tool rests on my 1965 Sears flat front grinder are THICKER than those on the Baldor. And,my old Sears grinders(I have 2),at least ran true out of the box. And,my grinders do not have crappy aluminum washers. Seems a poor choice of metal.
> 
> I am not crazy about the styling of my old Sears grinders,or the pot metal housing,but the flat face motor clears objects I'm trying to grind,such as woodworking draw knives. And,I have always really loved the 2 piece,"double jointed" tool rests.


the factory mounts them on the plywood befor painting, it is part of their assambly process....


----------



## coolidge (Aug 1, 2015)

george wilson said:


> The bent steel tool rests on my 1965 Sears flat front grinder are THICKER than those on the Baldor. And,my old Sears grinders(I have 2),at least ran true out of the box. And,my grinders do not have crappy aluminum washers. Seems a poor choice of metal.
> 
> I am not crazy about the styling of my old Sears grinders,or the pot metal housing,but the flat face motor clears objects I'm trying to grind,such as woodworking draw knives. And,I have always really loved the 2 piece,"double jointed" tool rests.



I'll get riled and machine some 1 inch thick steel tool rests! (Coolidge puffs chest out, looks brawny)


----------



## coolidge (Aug 1, 2015)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------

